

Here’s what happens when Heroku goes down - marklittlewood
http://gigaom.com/cloud/heroku-exec-takes-us-behind-the-scenes-when-clouds-fail

======
devicenull
They get paged 2-3 times within a 24 hour period to.. restart an instance? Why
isn't this automated? I get annoyed when I get called once a week to fix
something.

